# Thoughts on Simplot Best Fertilizers



## MckinneyLawn (Apr 20, 2018)

I was wondering what y'alls thoughts were on the Simplot Best brand fertilizers. I am specifically looking at Nitra King 21-2-4 (I need P and K per soil test). It has Iron Oxysulfate in it which from my research is mostly Iron Oxide and therefore pointless in my 7.8 pH soil. It also has Ammonium Sulfate Nitrate which seems to be two AN molecules bonded to a single AS with added AS. I am not sure about the benefits of Ammonium Sulfate Nitrate over just Ammonium Sulfate.

Edit: I spoon feed my lawn so I am not looking for any type of time release.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Do you know the cost?


----------



## MckinneyLawn (Apr 20, 2018)

It's about $29 for 50 lbs at Ewing.


----------



## ChiTX2015 (Mar 2, 2020)

MckinneyLawn said:


> I was wondering what y'alls thoughts were on the Simplot Best brand fertilizers. I am specifically looking at Nitra King 21-2-4 (I need P and K per soil test). It has Iron Oxysulfate in it which from my research is mostly Iron Oxide and therefore pointless in my 7.8 pH soil. It also has Ammonium Sulfate Nitrate which seems to be two AN molecules bonded to a single AS with added AS. I am not sure about the benefits of Ammonium Sulfate Nitrate over just Ammonium Sulfate.
> 
> Edit: I spoon feed my lawn so I am not looking for any type of time release.


Did you ever end up using the Nitra King 21-2-4? Would love to hear how it went.


----------

